# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Access >  آموزش انواع    query در اکسس

## hanann

سلام
من با ساختن انواع query و ساخت فرمول  در اکسس مشکل دارم 
ممنون میشم یک آموزش کامل در این زمینه بزارید

----------


## bita_ziba77

با سلام
هر چقدر هم كه آموزش كامل باشد ممكن است جواب سوال شما را ندهد . پس لطفا نمونه خود را Upload كرده و يا مشكلي كه با آن مواجه شديد را مطرح نماييد.

با تشكر

----------


## payman_xxp

> سلام
> من با ساختن انواع query و ساخت فرمول  در اکسس مشکل دارم 
> ممنون میشم یک آموزش کامل در این زمینه بزارید


 سلام
بطور اجمالی کوئریها به 4 دسته تقسیم میشن:
select query
Action Query
Parameter Query
Aggregate Query
بنا به نیاز و کاربرد ، کارایی هر مورد فرق میکنه.
مطالب و مثالهای زیادی توی همین سایت و هلپ اکسس هستش.
وقتی با مثال پیش بری بنا به احتیاج هرکدوم از اونها رو یاد میگیری.
موفق باشید.

----------


## Azadeh69

سلام به همه

میشه بگین برا اینکه تو پروژه کتابخونه در اکسس برای جست و جوی اعضا در میان کتاب ها

چجوری میتونم این شرط رو در کوئری وارد کنم که هروقت اعضا ,
موضوع یا نام کتاب یا نام نویسنده رو تایپ کردن جستجو انجام بشه, ترجیحا میخوام تو 
criteria باشه و تو VBAنرم
ممنون میشم کمک کنین

----------


## payman_xxp

> سلام به همه
> 
> میشه بگین برا اینکه تو پروژه کتابخونه در اکسس برای جست و جوی اعضا در میان کتاب ها
> 
> چجوری میتونم این شرط رو در کوئری وارد کنم که هروقت اعضا ,
> موضوع یا نام کتاب یا نام نویسنده رو تایپ کردن جستجو انجام بشه, ترجیحا میخوام تو 
> criteria باشه و تو VBAنرم
> ممنون میشم کمک کنین


سلام
دوست عزیز نوشتن کوئری چه در محیط VBA و چه در محیط designe نیاز به نام فیلدها برای نوشتن شرط داره، پس نمونه اگه دارید بذارید تا مسئله حل بشه.
نوشتن شرط هم مشکل خاصی نداره، فیلدی که میخواهید روش کار کنید مثلا نام کتاب شرط رو براش بنویسید، همین.
اگه سوالی بود بپرسید.
موفق باشید.

----------


## wolfstander

سلام
شاید من بتونم به شما یه راهنمایی کوچیک کنم
کوئری میدونی کلا ً یعنی چی؟
شما یه بشکه 220 لیتری بنزین داری
آقا یه مقدارشو هم بده به ما . بنزین لیتری 1000 تومنه. خدا رو خوش میاد داری احتکار میکنی؟ :لبخند گشاده!: 
این بشکه میشه همون تیبل شما
همه مقادیر تو اونه
خوب . پس دچار عذاب وجدان شدی و میخوای به ما بنزین بدی
یه بشکه که نمیدی
نهایتا یه 20 لیتری میخوای بدی
خدا خیرت بده
باید یه باک 20 لیتری از بنزینت جدا کنی
حالا شما که نمیخوای بیشتر از 20 لیتر بنزین بدی به ما
پس میگی هروقت خروجی بیشتر از 20 لیتر شد، شیر بنزین رو ببند
این میشه شرط شما
criteria
خوب این مفهوم کلی کوئری خواهد بود
این کوئری از نوع Select کوئری بود
امیدوارم که تا اینجا درست گفته باشم
حالا فرض کنیم شما خیلی مایه دارید و پمپ بنزین دارید
در این حالت شما اگه پمپ بنزین تو راهی باشید، گازوئیل هم خواهید داشت
حالا 
فرض کنیم نازل بنزین و نازل گاز شما  کنار هم هستند و روشون علامت داره
مشتری میاد
کارگر شما ازش میپرسه : بنزین یا گازوئیل؟
مشتری میگه: گازوئیل
یعنی یک پارامتر رو میده
این میشه:
Parameter Query

یعنی باید سوال بشه تا جواب بگیره
یعنی در قسمت criteria شما باید از براکت استفاده کنید   "[نوع درخواست]"
یه باکس باز میشه و مقدار رو میگیره

حالا فرض کنیم که شما با دیدن نوع ماشین ، میدونید که چه نوع سوختی مصرف میکنه و فقط یک نوع نازل دارید
به محض اینکه ماشین میاد، کارگر شما خودکار نوع سوخت ماشین رو تشخیص میده  و از فرمی که جلوشه انتخاب میکنه
با استفاده از VBA
یه کمبو باکس داره که توش بنزین یا گازوییل معلوم شده
چیکار میکنه؟
تو Criteria مینویسه :
Form1!.Combo1
کوئری میاد و بعد از اجرا از کمبوباکس مقدار انتخاب شده رو میخونه و خروجی رو به مشتری تحویل میده
این میشه نوعی کوئری پارامتری با این تفاوت که دریافت توسط کاربر خواهد بود نه مصرف کننده
خوب
حالا فرض میکنیم که شما با خودروی پورشه 300 میلیونی ات تصادف کردی و بیمه هم نداشتی
خسیس نباش دیگه عزیز دل برادر
چرا آخه؟
70تومن بیمه میکردی
خوب
واسه همین، میخوای تقلب کنی و با استفاده از راههای نامشروع، سریعا ً یه پورشه جدید بخری
ای خلافکار
میای و کمی گازوئیل رو قاطی بنزینت میکنی
این میشه 
Append Query
یعنی افزایش دادن محتوای یک منبع
جدولت رو تغییر میخوای بدی
میخوای سرجمع فروش هر فروشنده رو تو یک جدول به صورت روزانه داشته باشی تا بعدا بتونی سریعتر گزارش بگیری
از اون استفاده میکنی
حالا فرض میکنیم که شما میخواید اکتان بنزینت رو ببری بالا تا سوخت بهتری داشته باشی
میای و با استفاده از علم شیمی، موادی رو به بنزینت اضافه میکنی که حجم نداره ولی باعث سوختن بهتر بنزین میشه
این میشه
Action Query
یعنی شما حقوق ماه بچه ها رو محاسبه کردی و میخوای بریزی تو جدولت 
بدون اینکه رکوردی اضافه بشه
فقط میخوای مقدار محاسبه شده در فیلد مربوطه بشینه
بعد میرسیم به Make Table Query
یه ماشین نفتکش که توش بنزین ریختن، میاد و میخواد بنزین خالی کنه
شما منبعی که خالی باشه ندارید
باید یه منبع جدید ایجاد کنید
باید یه اسمی بهش بدید که بدونه بار رو کجا خالی کنه
از این استفاده میکنید
معمولا ً زمانی استفاده میشه که بخواید موقتا ً اطلاعاتی رو محاسبه کنید
شاید تو یکی دو سال اول نیازی بهش نداشته باشید
ولی بعد از اون بهش نیاز پیدا میکنید
به این خاطر که برنامه نویسی رو خیلی مسلط شدید بهش


Aggregate Query
خودمم نمیدونم چیه
دروغ چرا؟
تا قبر    آ        آ       آ          آ

حالا فکر کنم که دید کلی به دست آورده باشی
فهمیدن روش اجرای کوئری ها فقط و فقط با استفاده از مثال ممکنه
و لاغیر
به تعداد فیلدهای موجود، کوئری های مختلف وجود داره ولی دسته بندی هاش میتونه همینها باشه
در مورد Union Query  ها حرفی نمیزنم تا 20 لیترمو ندی
خجالت نمیکشی پمپ بنزین داری و من باید بنزین 700 تومنی بزنم؟
این رسمشه؟
 :بامزه:

----------


## Mehr@ban

wolfstander داداش واقعن دمت 20 الحق كه دوست مداري خيلي از توضيح دادنت خوشم اومد ايشالا كه موفق باشي

علي يارت

----------


## nekooee

دوست عزیز من الان یک جدول دارم به نام یوزر که مشخصات یوزر داخلش هست. حالا یک جدول دیگه دارم به نام کتاب که مشخصات کتاب ها داخلش قرار میگیره. حالا می خوام مشخص باشه که کدام کتابها مربوط به کدام یوزر ها هست. یعنی جدول کتاب باید یک relationship داشته باشه با جدول یوزر ولی از اونجایی که به من گفتند برای این کار از relationship خود اکسس استفاده نکن و با query این کار رو انجام بده من دنبال راه حلم و هنوز نتونستم راه حل رو پیدا کنم :(
لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## Abbas Amiri

شما چه از شی کوئری وچه ازکد آن در  VBA  بخواهید استفاده کنید ساده ترین راه استفاده از  Query Design است در آنجا جداول را اضافه و ارتباط بین آنهارا ایجاد کنید . اگرآنرا ذخیره کنید می توانید گزارشات یا فرمهایتان را به آن بایند کنید و یا برای استفاده ازکد ایجاد شده به نمای  SQL کوئری رفته و کد مربوطه را کپی ودر محیط Vba ویا منبع داده فرمها وگزارشات استفاده کنید.

----------


## shivamobin

سلام.
من جدولی در اکسس ساخته ام که دارای فیلد فامیلی است.میخوام کوئری تعریف کنم که برای جستجوی شخصی وقتی قسمتی از فامیلی را تایپ کردم تمامی فامیلی های مشابه رو هم نمایش بده.مثلا وقتی فامیلی شریفی رو تایپ کردم تمام کسانی که پسوند یا پیشوند شریفی دارند رو بیاره.یا مثلا اگر اسم علی رو تایپ کردم علیرضا یا محمدعلی رو هم نمایش بده.ممنون میشم کمکم کنید

----------


## mamdosen

سلام 
ببخشید من یه جدول دارم که 6 تا فیلد داره میخواستم ببینم چجوری میتونم یه query واسش طراحی کنم که داخل فرمم کلید اجرای query بزارم با کلیک روی اون کلید یه اینپوت از من بگیره که اگر اون اینپوتم تو هر قسمت از فیلد یک رکوردم بود کل اون رکورد بهم نمایش بده 
ممنون میشم اگه جواب بدید

----------


## mahmooddavoodi

سلام 
عبارت "جستجو" رو در همین تالار جستجو کن نمونه های خوبی هست

----------


## Rasool-GH

به نظرم این به کار بیاد

----------


## mamdosen

خیلی عالی بود فایل ممنونم خیلی کمکم میکنه 
اما میشه یه توضیحم راجبش بدید که بهت بتونم کار رو انجام بدم؟؟؟؟
ممنون میشم اگر پاسخ گو باشد اگرم واستون زحمت میشه تا همینجاش هم لطف زیادی کردید.تشکر

----------


## izadpanahn

> سلام
> بطور اجمالی کوئریها به 4 دسته تقسیم میشن:
> select query
> Action Query
> Parameter Query
> Aggregate Query
> بنا به نیاز و کاربرد ، کارایی هر مورد فرق میکنه.
> مطالب و مثالهای زیادی توی همین سایت و هلپ اکسس هستش.
> وقتی با مثال پیش بری بنا به احتیاج هرکدوم از اونها رو یاد میگیری.
> موفق باشید.


 

سلام
میخواستم بپرسم میشه از مقادیر چند تا فیلد کوئری گرفت؟ مثلا مقادیر یک فیلد رو بخونه بعد مقادیر فیلد بعدی رو زیرش بیاره؟
ممنون

----------


## hosseinwww

سلام آقا دستت درد نکنه سرچ خیلی خوبیه . میشه روش درست کردنشم بگی چون خیلی احتیاج دارم البته مبتدی مبتدی نیستم ممنون

----------


## hosseinwww

> به نظرم این به کار بیاد


سلام آقا دستت درد نکنه سرچ خیلی خوبیه . میشه روش درست کردنشم بگی چون خیلی احتیاج دارم البته مبتدی مبتدی نیستم ممنون

----------


## Eqbali

سلام اساتید بزرگوار 
اگر بخواهیم در کیوری اکسس روی فیلدی از نوع Yes/No شرط گذاری کنیم چی خوری میشه تعیین کرد؟

----------


## mohsen1393

سلام با استفاده از کلمات 
True برای yes
False برای no

----------


## qwermohsen

سلام و خسته نباشید
من میخوام با اکسس یه برنامه بنویسم که از لیست اسامی که دارم یه جدول بهم بده که اسامی رو به ترتیب از یه تاریخ مشخص تا یه تاریخ پشت سر هم بچینه
ممنون میشم اگه راهنمایی بفرمایید

----------


## taha.82

سلام ببخشید من میخواستم بدونم میشه تو تیبل از فرمول استفاده کرد درست مثل اکسل که وقتی عدد هارو تغییر بدی حاصل جمع و منها و ... تغییر کنه
هر کاری میکنم نمیشه :گریه:

----------


## mazoolagh

> سلام ببخشید من میخواستم بدونم میشه تو تیبل از فرمول استفاده کرد درست مثل اکسل که وقتی عدد هارو تغییر بدی حاصل جمع و منها و ... تغییر کنه
> هر کاری میکنم نمیشه


پرسش شما ارتباطی به این تاپیک نداره و اگر جستجو میکردین هم قبلا بارها پاسخ داده شده : calculated field

ولی توقع نداشته باشین مثل اکسل قابلیت انعطاف داشته باشه

البته data macro هم هست که کار باهاش ساده نیست ولی یک آموزش خیلی خوب ازش گذاشتن دوستان

از همه بهتر و راحتتر استفاده از فرم هست

----------


## kavehm13

سلام دوستان 
یک سوال من میخواستم تو جدول بیماری ها(جدول برنامه درحال ساخت)با کوئری اونایی که سالم هستن رو نشون بده اگ کاربر چیزی ننوشت همه اطلاعات جدول و اگ مورددار نوشت اونایی ک مورددار ثبت شده نماشی بده لطفا راهنماییم میکنید.

----------


## mazoolagh

> سلام دوستان 
> یک سوال من میخواستم تو جدول بیماری ها(جدول برنامه درحال ساخت)با کوئری اونایی که سالم هستن رو نشون بده اگ کاربر چیزی ننوشت همه اطلاعات جدول و اگ مورددار نوشت اونایی ک مورددار ثبت شده نماشی بده لطفا راهنماییم میکنید.


تاپیک جدا با عنوان مناسب بزنین و پرسش رو هم گویا و روشن بیان کنین تا پاسخ دقیق بگیرین

----------

